# Arachnids of Wyoming?



## Kat Fenix (Jul 11, 2013)

I live in southern Wyoming [near cheyenne] and I was wondering what kinds of arachnids I could find here. Google isn't helping too much.
Northern Colorado species would be great too. I frequent the Denver/Ft. Collins area.

I'm not very interested in collecting. I mostly want to take photographs and have a good time c:


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 12, 2013)

Aphonopelma (though sources say aphonopelma doesn't occur in wyoming, i'm willing to go the opposite way and bet there are some, as sage scrub exists in wyoming, and that's prime aphono habitat.

 Aphonopelma definitely occurs in colorado.  Im sure you could find some Hogna carolinensis in wyoming too, if you looked hard enough.  H. carolinensis occurs in colorado, as does H. coloradensis.  Im out of my element here, so I can't help much other than that.


----------

